

Is there a Google penalty for mashups? - tectonic
http://somanyschemes.com/2008/11/22/is-there-a-google-penalty-for-mashups

======
jsmcgd
Is there a correlation with your results and the weather? I was just trying to
think what might dramatically alter peoples' interest in parks and all I could
think of was the weather.

~~~
tectonic
Maybe? But I don't really think that would explain the drop from approximately
300 search-related hits per day down to 2 search-related hits per day over
such a short period, and on a national scale.

